# Feinstein is back! The moment we have all been waiting for...



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

This one is a doosy!

http://www.nraila.org/legislation/federal-legislation/2012/feinstein-goes-for-broke-with-new-gun-ban-bill.aspx

My favorite quote

"Sen. Feinstein advocated banning handguns before being elected to the Senate, though she carried a handgun for her own personal protection."

Make sure to call your state senate and tell them what you think of this garbage!


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Didn't she get caught with a concealed handgun after she pushed a law through that made carrying concealed illeagal?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah...but that was for HER protection. She's a Senator and much more important to the country than you or I.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

typical politician

do as i say,not as i do because i know whats best for you


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I hate this woman with every fiber of my being.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ridiculous....


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

It's only gonna get worse! The insane comments these people are gonna make in the next few months, it's gonna be crazy!! Joe Biden hasn't started to speak yet! Wait till that idiot gets going!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL! She can go [nasty] her self. Jmo...


----------

